# OTA in New York?



## kcho6 (May 29, 2005)

I believe New York City has OTA broadcasts. Does anybody know if the signal strength reaches Long Island? I have Directv programming, is the addition of OTA any benefit?


----------



## Shappyss (Jun 26, 2004)

r u talking about HD OTA or analog OTA? 
if u are talking about HD where on long island are you? With the correct OTA antenna most locations on LI will get a great HD signal from the WB, UPN, CBS, FOX, ABC, and NBC


----------



## kcho6 (May 29, 2005)

I was referring to a HD OTA. I Live in Bellport.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Well you're in a pretty good spot living in New york with DirecTV. Are you getting ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC over the satellite? If not you should be getting those already...

Adding OTA will give you a better quality of those channels you already have as well as PBS, WB, and UPN


----------



## kcho6 (May 29, 2005)

I am currently getting the major channels. PBS, UPN, and Wb aren't received in HD. 

I was just looking at some websites for antennas. It looks a lot more complicated than I had thought. geez!


----------



## Jedk1 (Sep 23, 2003)

A little late to answer but I can tell you that I live on Long Island in the Hewlett area. 
I have a *Square Shooter up on my roof with an amplifier*.

I get two extra CBS (WCBSDT, WCBS-SD) channels, 
three NBC extra channels (WNBCDT, WNBCDT2, WNBC-SD)
one extra FOX (WNYWDT)
two extra ABC (WABCDT, WABCDT2)
a bunch of WOR channel (WWORDT, WWORDT, WWORDT2, WNYW, WNYWDT2)
WPIX (WPIXDT, WPIXDT, WPIXDT)
WNEW (WNEWDT, WNETDT2, WNEWDT3)
WLIW (WLIWDT2, WLIWDT3, WLIW-3, plus 3 other working but unlabeled channels)
WNYE (WNYDT, WNYEDT2, WNYEDT3)
at 29-1 FAMILY, 29-2 Info channel
WXTV (WXTVDT)
WRNNDT
WNUN (WNUNDT, WNUNDT2, WNUNDT3, WNUNDT4, WNUNDT5)

There's about another 15 OTA channels I get but they're crappy channels so I'll be lazy and not list them.


----------



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

kcho6 said:


> I believe New York City has OTA broadcasts. Does anybody know if the signal strength reaches Long Island? I have Directv programming, is the addition of OTA any benefit?


Just went through the whole OTA deal. I live in smithtown. Give me a call @631-240-9860 anytime after 7PM and i will give you all the info you need
Steve


----------

